# Solved: svchost.exe putting out very high CPU usage in services Power, PlugPlay. Dcom



## GeekDad (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a system I am working on that no matter what I do svchost.exe keeps CPU usage on a Quad core hovering around 70-80% and temps in excess of 120F with a ThermalTake BlueOrd cooler installed. It is a custom system I built, with the following specs:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional , 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 1791 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4200, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305142 MB, Free - 265597 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M4A785-M, Rev X.0x, 105424870002755
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Usage spikes when Outlook, IE8 and SKype are running after a random time period. I had this system on my bench for 2 weeks straight running benchmark tests and stress test software which all came back "PASS." I scanned for malware, virus, rootkits, etc. to no avail (all clean). Because of the extraordinarily high usage, USB drives are not working properly (take more than 2 hours to come up) and the system is sluggish. This should not be happening on a QuadCore system with a high-performance cooler. I even went so far as to format the HDD and perform a fresh install of everything. It worked perfectly for about 30-min then the BluRay drive stopped recognizing discs, CPU usage spiked up to 70%+ (two cores are at 94-97% usage all the time), and it won't pick up USB devices. I've gone through hundreds of threads trying to figure this one out without any headway. Any insight anyone can offer please, bring it! I'm going nuts with this system.

HiJackThis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 2:32:41 PM, on 1/21/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16700)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared Files\brs.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\CameraHelperShell.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IELowutil.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bbc.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl9] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDRegion] C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink\Shared files\brs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Logitech Vid] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Vid HD\Vid.exe" -bootmode
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - Startup: Logitech . Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Ereg\eReg.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcS64) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 8522 bytes


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't be sure but I had a similar problem and Microsoft Security Essentials turned out to be the problem.After uninstalling it svhost returned to normal.


----------



## GeekDad (Jan 19, 2011)

trying that now. what should i use in its place? Not a big fan of AVG anymore and anything Norton is a resource hog. Suggestion?


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

Avast seems reasonable and free but these things vary from computer to computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/geek_search.h...tivirus&sa.x=0&sa.y=0&siteurl=majorgeeks.com/


----------



## GeekDad (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check it out. I just rebooted the system after removing MSSE and so far so good. I will continue to monitor it over the next hour to see if svchost remains stable. I will advise.


----------



## GeekDad (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, so the system was stable for about 6 hours without MSSE (usage steady @ 0-10%, temps sub-100F) then out of no where same issue (usages over 70%, temps over 130F). I have not reinstalled a new antivirus engine and no other changes have been made to the system. I reboot and it goes away but resurfaces hours later. Any ideas?


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

I have no more ideas,its very strange to have 6 hours stable running and then the problem occurring.Perhaps one of the other forum members might know.All the best


----------



## GeekDad (Jan 19, 2011)

I know, this system is driving me nuts! I've started uninstalling all non-essential software to see if I can narrow down the culprit. When I figure it out I will post the solution. Thanks for your insight though, you gave me a great starting point.


----------



## GeekDad (Jan 19, 2011)

SOLUTION: After disabling everything through msconfig and renabling everything step by step (as shown on this MSFT KB link for those of you that do not know how to do it: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135/en-us) I figured out it was the Office 2010 startup service that is the culprit. I cannot find any information on the Internet about Office 2010 causing any problems like this yet, probably because it is too new. I hope they fix that in the next service pack release. I also reinstalled Skype and the system is still stable after 2 hours.

I am leaving Avast installed as the AV engine, it seems to take up much less memory than MSSE.


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted its the programs you least expect that cause these problems.You could also argue that office doesent need to be in the startup at all.Well done


----------

